# what are activities that they like



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

any activities that mice like


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

making nests out of paper,cereal boxes and the like.Much enjoyment is got out of nest building if you put some things in that are not already shredded for them.


----------

